

Bujagali: Incredibly Fast JavaScript Templating - jmtulloss
http://justin.harmonize.fm/index.php/2010/10/bujagali-incredibly-fast-javascript-templating/

======
limmeau
What about search engines? If HTML is only generated in the browser, they may
not find anything to index.

~~~
jmtulloss
This supports search engines just fine, you just render the template server-
side.

~~~
limmeau
I overlooked the last bullet point below "Goals".

